# Hey there, sex question



## Eddiem

My question was answered, thanks everyone for the time! I really do appreciate it


----------



## BigToe

Keep it a fantasy, don't act on it.


----------



## Andy1001

Eddiem said:


> Hi, I'm new here. I would like to hear your opinions about this. A little background about myself. I'm 26, married to a beautiful woman, we got married 4 years ago, no kids, we are a happy couple. The thing is that lately I have been fantasizing about having a threesome (my wife, a guy and myself), and I told this to my wife. Her reaction was ok, but she is not interested at all. Am I weird? She asked me why do I want to watch another guy having sex with her, but to be honest I don't know. Its just a fantasy I guess. What do you guys think?


If you want to be a single man then keep suggesting this to your beautiful wife. She won’t have any problem finding a man to love only her and who doesn’t want to make her feel like a prostitute or a sex toy purely there for her husbands gratification. 
If you have bisexual feelings then don’t try and push it over onto your wife.


----------



## Married but Happy

It's a common fantasy, and also fairly common in practice. However, it can have unforeseen consequences that you may regret. If she's not interested, don't push it - just drop it. If she is interested, then proceed very carefully, and be clear what you each expect, and what limits need to be set.


----------



## TJW

Married but Happy said:


> However, it can have unforeseen consequences that you may regret. If she's not interested, don't push it - just drop it.


My advice to you is to drop it even if she is interested. The consequences are usually unfortunate. And, yes, some may be unforeseen, but some are quite easily predicted.

Sexual activity results in bonding, and the feeding of fantasies generally results in "wanting more". Your wife may like sex with the other man more than with you. This is "toothpaste out of the tube".... once your perception changes to this perplexing attitude, it is quite difficult to resolve in any fruitful way for your marriage.

And, the human psyche does not truly know "limits". Regardless of how carefully entered into, these trysts easily "go sideways".

You would do well to realign your thoughts to those of you and your wife alone in sex. Your wife is choosing wisely.


----------



## 269370

Eddiem said:


> She asked me why do I want to watch another guy having sex with her, but to be honest I don't know.



If you ever find out the answer, could you let me know? 

I think it’s some evolutionary quirk, needing to compete or something. I don’t like it one bit. Whoever designed this sh1tty trait has a funny sense of humour! 

Anyway...just....don’t do it. It’s not gonna end well for anyone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## red oak

Eddiem said:


> Hi, I'm new here. I would like to hear your opinions about this. A little background about myself. I'm 26, married to a beautiful woman, we got married 4 years ago, no kids, we are a happy couple. The thing is that lately I have been fantasizing about having a threesome (my wife, a guy and myself), and I told this to my wife. Her reaction was ok, but she is not interested at all. Am I weird? She asked me why do I want to watch another guy having sex with her, but to be honest I don't know. Its just a fantasy I guess. What do you guys think?


Read a book written by: Christopher Ryan and Cacilda Jethá.

It's not in depth, but can give some one clues to understanding themselves, and human nature.


----------



## WorkingWife

Eddiem said:


> Hi, I'm new here. I would like to hear your opinions about this. A little background about myself. I'm 26, married to a beautiful woman, we got married 4 years ago, no kids, we are a happy couple. The thing is that lately I have been fantasizing about having a threesome (my wife, a guy and myself), and I told this to my wife. Her reaction was ok, but she is not interested at all. Am I weird? She asked me why do I want to watch another guy having sex with her, but to be honest I don't know. Its just a fantasy I guess. What do you guys think?


I don't think it means your weird, but yes, it's just a fantasy and you definitely want to keep it that way. It's good that you can tell your wife and she reacted fine, but I definitely would not suggest actually doing it to her, or if you have, drop that part of the topic ASAP.

If my guy pushed me to have any kind of group sex it would extremely off putting to me and I would not feel protected and safe and desired by him if he would actually let another guy touch me. That would be opening Pandora's box and I 99% guarantee you would NOT like what ultimately came out.


----------



## ConanHub

Eddiem said:


> Hi, I'm new here. I would like to hear your opinions about this. A little background about myself. I'm 26, married to a beautiful woman, we got married 4 years ago, no kids, we are a happy couple. The thing is that lately I have been fantasizing about having a threesome (my wife, a guy and myself), and I told this to my wife. Her reaction was ok, but she is not interested at all. Am I weird? She asked me why do I want to watch another guy having sex with her, but to be honest I don't know. Its just a fantasy I guess. What do you guys think?


You really don't want to know what I think.


----------



## Cynthia

ConanHub said:


> You really don't want to know what I think.


But he did ask, so it's only fair that you tell him. For his wife's sake.


----------



## Mr. Nail

Well one theory out there (if the OP is still reading) is that you are missing the shadow of the third. it goes something like this. Sexual attraction and arousal are competitive in nature. We are more excited if there is a chance to lose. there is some anecdotal evidence for this. You perform better when you compete. 

The truth is that really none of our relationships exist in a vacuum. There is always a third somewhere. It could be a co-worker, or neighbor, or store clerk, or even as simple as that actor / actress that is attractive to you. There is no need to bring that third person into the bedroom (and they would probably not want to) you can use them to break the doldrum of mating in captivity, simply by competing against them. it can be done using that greatest sex organ we all have, our Brain. 

In short, I'm telling you what you have been told before. It's a fantasy, and that is where you should keep it. There are much safer ways to explore this. Toys, movies, roleplay. I got a fair amount of this from my recent reading of Mating in Captivity, which I cannot recommend as it is a serious slog. There are plenty of thirds already in your life.


----------



## Mr. Nail

BTW Eddie, 4 years and no kids is a great time to get out if you are incompatible. I have no qualms offering that advice either. Best to divorce before the threesomes.


----------



## uhtred

Its a fairly common fantasy, but for most people really best left a fantasy. 

Sort of like being the sex slave of the Icelandic women's beach-volleyball team. Probably wouldn't be fun in real life. 

If she is up for it, you could play dress-up and film yourself having sex with your wife while you pretend to be someone else.


----------



## 269370

uhtred said:


> Sort of like being the sex slave of the Icelandic women's beach-volleyball team. Probably wouldn't be fun in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> I



Oh man, don’t ruin it for me! I already got plane tickets to Reykjavik.  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConanHub

CynthiaDe said:


> But he did ask, so it's only fair that you tell him. For his wife's sake.


Fair enough Cynthia.

This isn't nice at all but I think OP deserves to be a genetic dead end while raising other men's children.

What do you think you're playing with here? 

Glad your wife didn't get upset because folks should be able to discuss sexual fantasies with spouses but if you really want another man to drill up your wife's birth canal to her womb, you really don't deserve to reproduce with her.


----------



## 269370

Did you know why ‘they’ made the female’s orgasm last longer, make her scream louder and for the orgasm to be more invigorating (for the female), while after a male has had his orgasm, it’s like he just touched kryptonite?
That’s so that other (strong) males in the vicinity could hear, find and **** her, while the male who previously ****ed her is fast asleep.

Once that egg drops, nature didn’t intend for it to go to waste...
The strongest, most viable sperm deserves the precious egg. There can only be one! (In the words of Highlander).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

